# Rogers unlock used iPhone 4



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Would Rogers unlock a used iPhone 4? If I pay the 50$ fee?

I bought the phone used for my girlfriend, shes on chatr at the moment, but I'd like to switch her over to Fido, with the same plan I have on my iPhone.

Thanks
-M


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I think they only unlock out-of-contract phones (once your 1, 2 or 3 year plan is up).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they will. If it's Rogers-locked, used, no plan, etc.. there's no reason why they wouldn't, long as you're paying the $50.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

It depends on the contract status of the person you bought the phone from. The IMEI is tied to the original contract, if that contract still has term on it (that is the person you purchased the phone from took a subside and still has time left in the agreement) then they likely will not unlock the phone. There's lots of talk about this on Howard Forums, people taking 3GS and iPhone 4's bought aftermarket / through private sales and having this happen. Occasinally, people will get a rep who will ignore it, but generally it's denied. You could contact the seller and ask the contract status, or speak to a Rogers CSA, you will found out pretty quick one way or the other.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Rogers will want the device active for 30 days before it is unlocked... You can setup a pay as you go account with Rogers turn off data and sparingly use the iPhone and then in 30 days call Rogers back and have them unlock the iPhone. For a pay-as-you go account you will need a balance of over $50 to cover the unlocking costs. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> Rogers will want the device active for 30 days before it is unlocked... You can setup a pay as you go account with Rogers turn off data and sparingly use the iPhone and then in 30 days call Rogers back and have them unlock the iPhone. For a pay-as-you go account you will need a balance of over $50 to cover the unlocking costs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Even if the original owner had it on a contract?

-m


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

The G3 Man said:


> Even if the original owner had it on a contract?
> 
> -m


Just call Rogers with the IMEI and ask instead of relying on forum answers?!

It's free and there's no harm that can come from it.

1-866-ROGERS1 (763-3771)


----------

